# Big Brother 8 Discussion Thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, it's almost that time of year again. Big Brother 8 premiers on July 5th. Mark your calendar.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, it's almost that time of year again. Big Brother 8 premiers on July 5th. Mark your calendar.


Thanks for the update Chris. I knew it was coming but did not know the date.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

That's forever to wait. The UK one starts TODAY!!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Cant wait!!! Been a fan from the begining. 


Go Chicken Man!!!!!

LOL

cant wait to see how they mix it up this year...


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

UK version starts tonight, go to www.bigbrother.co.uk to find out more.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Love BB. If only it were HD.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Its 9pm BST *Big Brother 8 UK* has now started, this years features, include the *Bath in the livingroom*, *NO Oven in the kitchen*, the *Fridge in the Garden*, and a *Phone *in the house.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Producer Arnold Shapiro quit this season, and there will be a format change. Full Article here.
Am I the only one who thinks that the format change will run for only, maybe one week, in time for one eviction, and then change back? We don't actually know what the change is yet, of course.
BB is the reason for summer, I believe.(Getting out of school is nice too.)  And I hate reality TV.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This should be interesting:

CBS plans 'Big Brother' spinoff
Reality hit spawns new series for cable
By JOSEF ADALIANIt's Showtime for "Big Brother."
The CBS summer staple is expanding in a big way for its eighth season, with the Eye planning to launch a spinoff series on one of its cable nets.

"Big Brother: After Dark" will feature a live, unedited feed from the "Big Brother" house. Skein will run three hours nightly from midnight until 3 a.m. ET/PT on ShoToo, Showtime's widely available companion net.

Full article:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117966623.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> This should be interesting:
> 
> CBS plans 'Big Brother' spinoff
> Reality hit spawns new series for cable
> ...


Great find Chris. I can't wait to check this out.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

braven said:


> Love BB. If only it were HD.


Yeah, still can't believe its not in HD.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Personally I'd like to evict Julie Chen and replace her with the UK's Davina...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The houseguest bios are up:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother8/bio_soft/amber.shtml


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Its still a shame that this show isn't going to be in HD.  

I know about the Showtime feed at night, but it would have been really cool if D* could have put the 4 live feeds up on the satellite.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So anyone else watching tonight? What is up with the "commercials" on Showtime!?


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

They need to get rid of that annoying kid who won't shut up and every other word is "f". Nobody on there can stand him either. On another note, that one brunette babe with the hair pulled back they definitely need to keep! Sorry, don't know their names; didn't see the CBS feed, but watching ShoToo feed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Next year D* should get a "mix channel" with all four feeds (in HD of course) on one screen so we can choose which one we want to watch.


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd watch the "Jen" cam constantly!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

autumnghost said:


> I'd watch the "Jen" cam constantly!


Wasn't much material on that suit


----------



## MetroNY (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy Hottness! Did the fruity dude not hear that the guests upstairs could hear when he went off?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, it's almost that time of year again. Big Brother 8 premiers on July 5th. Mark your calendar.


Pure junk!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I know the show started the 5th, but when did the houseguests really enter the house? The showtime shows make it seem like they've been there awile?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Indy Michael said:


> I know the show started the 5th, but when did the houseguests really enter the house? The showtime shows make it seem like they've been there awile?


They were in there for a week before the show started. That is what one of the house guest said on the BB After Dark. The problem with BB After Dark that I have seen is it shows the house guest talking about things that has happened that has not be aired yet on BB8. Like who has been nominated and who won the POV.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe producers can do something different and have a 13 person eviction on Thursday and we can do away with Big Bimbos 8


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

If Jen stays in this house much longer, I fear I may have to hurt myself.... Not hard on the eyes, but please, someone gag her... if I have to listen to her all season long, I doubt I'll finish the season!

I can't stand Amber & Jessica either...

And what's up with making the "America's Player" crawl in somebody's bed tonight? They're gonna get him kicked out for being creepy!


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Does CBS stream previous episodes online? I missed last Thursday's eviction because of my wonderful R15  It's not leased  I'm gonna kill it.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

Evil is the only one on there worth watching. I hope he really stirs things up.

If I have to listen to Jessica's airheaded, squeaky, whinny, voice or see Amber cry one more time I may call it quits for this season and maybe come back if they get the boot and Dick is still around.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

damjr said:


> Evil is the only one on there worth watching. I hope he really stirs things up.
> 
> If I have to listen to Jessica's airheaded, squeaky, whinny, voice or see Amber cry one more time I may call it quits for this season and maybe come back if they get the boot and Dick is still around.


Agreed 100% on Jessica and Amber!! Dick reminds me so much of a guy I know out here in Santa Cruz it just kills me! He's a riot! Kail bugs the crap out of me. Her 3 boy toys I'm indifferent towards...

My wife and I have watched several seasons of BB - not because we're huge fans, but because our "regular" shows are on break right now and so this is something "fun" to watch when we have time... if we get too far behind we'll just skip a few episodes and read the summaries online... But I don't think either of us have disliked so much of the "cast" as we do this year... Basically, we both really like Dick, Dustin & Danielle are OK. We like Eric, but the "America's Player" twist is kind of mental... I'm all for having him vote out "america's" choice and try to get certain people voted out, etc, but the crawling into bed with Joe was pretty lame, I thought... Other than those 4, I really don't care for the rest of the cast, and some of them we downright can't stand!

Of course, we keep watching, so I guess BB is doing something right.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally I can't wait to see how Eric Stirs things up tonight going through peoples stuff  That should make for some good drama. Will miss Joe being on the show he was good at stiring up the pot. It is a shame two "enemys" have been voted off already. This is my first season watchig so far so i have found it quite interesting. Also I think Kail really dug herself a hole when she told ED about her alliance.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone else check out the chat rooms on cbs.com to find out what's happening before it airs? (example, who won veto on tonights episode)


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

braven said:


> Does anyone else check out the chat rooms on cbs.com to find out what's happening before it airs? (example, who won veto on tonights episode)


Wow you are a cheater  hahah had to say it  I don't but I want to start watching the stuff on showtime. I have was looking at showtime for weeds and now that they have big borther after hours I decided to switch. I guess they have 24 feeds as well. Not enough time in a day to watch all that though


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

With AP haveing to get dustin put up would it not be great to have AP vote dustin off againt dick i would love it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

If I were the AP, I wouldn't have listend to America. LOL

The sooner the house gets rid of either Danielle or ED, the better.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

braven said:


> If I were the AP, I wouldn't have listend to America. LOL
> 
> The sooner the house gets rid of either Danielle or ED, the better.


Then the show would not be wort watching.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Definitely agree Wayne.... without Dick the show would sink without a trace. VOTE DUSTIN OUT!

And after that (preferably as soon as possibly) the ever-weeping Amber and the even worse Jameka.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

CoriBright said:


> Definitely agree Wayne.... without Dick the show would sink without a trace. VOTE DUSTIN OUT!
> 
> And after that (preferably as soon as possibly) the ever-weeping Amber and the even worse Jameka.


Agreed. If ED goes the show is over. At least for me. That tweeker Amber needs to go !!!!!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

As of the feeds last night Dustin is on his way out.YEA cant stand him and that kings robe.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

!Devil_lol DUSTAIN is gone yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Did anyone else see the House erupt on Monday night? It was simply fab. Should be shown on Thursday because they have some explaining to do regards Jen. They even took the 'uncensored' Sho2 feed down for a while.

Haha, evict her... SOON!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Definitely a turbulent episode last night. It was fun to see Jen and Dick going at it. 

I was thinking last night. As much as Dick makes the show fun, quite frankly I'm getting a little tired and slightly offended at his condescending attitude toward the women in the house. I think he has pretty much called all of them b*tches along with a bunch of other names.

That guy is really is a jerk and I hope he doesn't actually win. I would like to to Daniele win though. She's been playing well considering what she is dealing with. I also wouldn't mind seeing Eric win.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

The Monday Night Brawl was awesome... and yeah, they took down the live feeds... I hope Jen jacked ED in his mouth.... Anyways, she's gone now.


Here's how I'd hope it would play out::

Jessica get's HOH, she'll nominate Amber and Zach, everyone will throw the POV to Amber, Amber will be off and Jameka will be on.... After Jameka is out, the whole house will throw the HOH comp so Amber will win and ZACH will be out.... This leaves Amber unable to win HOH and she will be a sitting duck leaving ED, Dani, Eric, and Jessica for the final four. I'd be happy with any of these 4 winning so I don't care past this point.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The Monday night brawl was very fun to watch to be sure. I like Dick - he's about the most refreshingly straight forward honest player this game has ever seen, and he's fun to watch too, insults or no to the women. He's doing to get under their skin, and it's worked pretty well for the most part.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The Monday night brawl was very fun to watch to be sure. I like Dick - he's about the most refreshingly straight forward honest player this game has ever seen, and he's fun to watch too, insults or no to the women. He's doing to get under their skin, and it's worked pretty well for the most part.


Aani was fun


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Definitely a turbulent episode last night. It was fun to see Jen and Dick going at it.
> 
> I was thinking last night. As much as Dick makes the show fun, quite frankly I'm getting a little tired and slightly offended at his condescending attitude toward the women in the house. I think he has pretty much called all of them b*tches along with a bunch of other names.
> 
> That guy is really is a jerk and I hope he doesn't actually win. I would like to to Daniele win though. She's been playing well considering what she is dealing with. I also wouldn't mind seeing Eric win.


I agree. My wife and I really liked ole Evil when the season started... maybe thinking (hoping) that his "honesty" was part of his strategy (and certainly it was at points). I just think though that you're right.. he is a jerk. Week in and week out it's the same stuff (at least what they show us makes it seem that way)...

Somewhere around the midway point, we both started pulling for Eric and Jessica! I couldn't stand her when the season started, but found myself hoping she and Eric would make it to the final two. And they may very well have if not for Eric being "America's Player"!

I would love at some point to see another all star with Will & Boogie back and Eric & Jessica. Though I doubt BB is going to bring Will and Boogie back anytime since they've already walked off with a bunch of their $$$!

I think Eric might be better than Will at this game - and certainly he'd give Will a run for his money.... Even having his hands tied to some extent, I thought Eric navigated his way through this season pretty well... I'd like to see what he could do without the restriction of being "America's PLayer"!

Of the ones left, I'd like to see Danielle & Zack in the final 2, i guess. Jameka really bugs me, and I don't really like Dick at this point... Zack played the "floater" role perfectly... never really pissed anyone off and offered himself freely to whoever needed a vote, and here he is in the last few...


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife and I have had the exact same discussions. We started off liking ED, then realized he was just and a..hole to anyone who is different from him. We didn't like Jessica at first with her "Well she owed me $5.00 in Junior High and didn't pay it back..." We did like Eric all along, and then Jessica grew on us. i was really hoping for them two. Now we just hope Jameka or Zach wins.

Zach is cool, floater game has been good to him. I think he is much smarter than he plays.
Jameka is cool, has her flaws, but who doesn't
Dick....enough said.
Danielle, good player, but she can't stand the heat when someone talks to her critically. Maybe stems from life long relationship with dad. But she does like to RUN for cover any time someone starts an argument.



Sharkie_Fan said:


> I agree. My wife and I really liked ole Evil when the season started... maybe thinking (hoping) that his "honesty" was part of his strategy (and certainly it was at points). I just think though that you're right.. he is a jerk. Week in and week out it's the same stuff (at least what they show us makes it seem that way)...
> 
> Somewhere around the midway point, we both started pulling for Eric and Jessica! I couldn't stand her when the season started, but found myself hoping she and Eric would make it to the final two. And they may very well have if not for Eric being "America's Player"!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, it's getting down to the end. Round one of the final HOH competition is over. Here is the spoiler.

WARNING: SPOILER!!! DON'T READ THIS IF YOU WISH TO WAIT UNTIL THE NEXT EPISODE TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED!



Spoiler



Zach won the Part 1 of the Final HoH Competition.

Update I: Rain, with strobe-lights acting as lightning, falls on them periodically.

Update II: It appears some sort of mud was thrown on them (Feeds were blacked out at the time).

Update III: Daniele hit the bar and is out of the competition.

Update IV: Shortly before Daniele hit the bar, it slowed down to a crawl and after she left the competition it stopped moving altogether and the rain has not stopped. (Equipment malfunction?)

Update V: A producer came over the loudspeaker and said that there was a problem they were working on and that the competition is continuing. Rain has stopped but the rabbit is still not moving.

Update VI: Feeds are now on water, and After Dark is on Daniele walking around the house (presumably Big Brother is trying to get the machine working again)

Update VII: The rabbit is indeed broken, so it seems that element is out of the competition.

Update VIII: The feeds quickly flashed to Zach yelling "YEAH!" and Dick pointing and arguing something, then the feeds blacked out to water and after dark went to a shot of an empty storage room where we have been for the last half hour.

Update IX: After Dark is back and Dick/Zach still remain in the competition.

Update X: It appears they can only use one hand now and may not switch hands.

Update XI: Dick let go of his key at 2:25AM PDT. Daniele assured him that letting go was okay.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Final HOH Competition Round 2 Spoiler

WARNING: SPOILER!!! DON'T READ THIS IF YOU WISH TO WAIT UNTIL THE NEXT EPISODE TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED!



Spoiler



Dick won Part 2 of the HoH Competition.

Zach won Part 1 of the HoH Competition.

The final Part of the HoH Competition will air tomorrow during the Live Show.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh man, I sure hope Zack can find a way to get in the final two because I will have a hard time watching ED and Danielle. Strategy or not, ED is a jackass and I can't stand the guy. This seasons players were seriously stupid letting that alliance live on. Probably the tighest alliance (blood) in BB history.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

braven said:


> Oh man, I sure hope Zack can find a way to get in the final two because I will have a hard time watching ED and Danielle. Strategy or not, ED is a jackass and I can't stand the guy. This seasons players were seriously stupid letting that alliance live on. Probably the tighest alliance (blood) in BB history.


What really gets me is that this is the second year in a row the houseguests have let the most obvious alliance live until the end. Last year it was Mike Boogie and Will. Do the houseguests immediately lose brain cells at the door or something?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been reading alot about how BB/CBS have been "fixing" the game in favor of the Donato's this whole season. It's really put me off of the whole show, which I used to like.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> What really gets me is that this is the second year in a row the houseguests have let the most obvious alliance live until the end. Last year it was Mike Boogie and Will. Do the houseguests immediately lose brain cells at the door or something?


I think the idea each year seems to be that if you get to the final two sitting next to Danielle or Dick - both of whom are a little "shady" - you have a better chance of winning, as opposed to going up against a Jameka, etc...

However, it seems that each year when it gets to the jury house, the jury rewards that pair for having survived to the end when they were obviously the most dangerous pairing in the group....

That was especially true last year with Will and Boogie. They should have been #1 and #2 out of the house, given that Will had already won and everyone KNEW he and Boogie were rock solid never gonna split.... And yet, every week, Will managed to keep the two of them alive.

I really think that Zack's fatal flaw was last week. When he won the POV and left Eric on the block he sealed his fate. I don't think he'll win against either Dick or Danielle - in part because of the jury leaning towards rewarding the strong pair and in part because they'll look at Zack as being the "floater" and nobody likes a floater.... which I'll never understand. He managed to stay good with both sides and make it to the final 6 and now he's winning left and right to keep himself safe each week.... I personally think he played a pretty good game! And, if he had used the POV last week to save Eric, he might have had a pretty good shot at winning this game -- since forcing Dick to put Danielle up on the block would certainly have counted for "turning the game on it's head". Instead he tried to do it a week too late putting D&D up on the block together, only to have Dani win the POV and send Jameka home....


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I really think that Zack's fatal flaw was last week. When he won the POV and left Eric on the block he sealed his fate. I don't think he'll win against either Dick or Danielle - in part because of the jury leaning towards rewarding the strong pair and in part because they'll look at Zack as being the "floater" and nobody likes a floater.... which I'll never understand. He managed to stay good with both sides and make it to the final 6 and now he's winning left and right to keep himself safe each week.... I personally think he played a pretty good game! And, if he had used the POV last week to save Eric, he might have had a pretty good shot at winning this game -- since forcing Dick to put Danielle up on the block would certainly have counted for "turning the game on it's head". Instead he tried to do it a week too late putting D&D up on the block together, only to have Dani win the POV and send Jameka home....


WHAT???
You think Jen, Amber, or Jameka will EVER vote for Dick to win!
Danielle - definitely (if only in hopes of getting her hands on some of it)
Eric will vote the way BB (ooops, I mean America) wants him to and that will be Dick.
It would come down to Dustin and Jess and I'm not sure either one would have strong feeling one way or the other.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> What really gets me is that this is the second year in a row the houseguests have let the most obvious alliance live until the end. Last year it was Mike Boogie and Will. Do the houseguests immediately lose brain cells at the door or something?


I think that it's just a matter of them not having brain cells.:lol:

Unlike Mike/Will & E.D./ Daniele, the other players forget that this is a GAME not a place to make friends. You should do whatever you need to do to win !!!!

GO E.D. & DANIELE !!!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I'm pretty bummed. Looks like the winner will be a Donato.

I'm out of here for this year. Of all the players, these two are the ones I did not want to see in the final 2.

See you all next year for BB9.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> WHAT???
> You think Jen, Amber, or Jameka will EVER vote for Dick to win!
> Danielle - definitely (if only in hopes of getting her hands on some of it)
> Eric will vote the way BB (ooops, I mean America) wants him to and that will be Dick.
> It would come down to Dustin and Jess and I'm not sure either one would have strong feeling one way or the other.


Yup. I think they would. Not gladly, certainly, but in the end, the jury usually seems to recognize the players who had their hands in everything. The voted out members are free to talk about what went down, and they're going to realize that Zack really did nothing up until the final 4 and Dick pushed to get his way at every step of the way... And still managed not to get voted out... I think against Zack, either of the Donatos walks away the winner.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

its obvious the house guests are "helped" along by the producers.. lol


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, I'm pretty bummed. Looks like the winner will be a Donato.
> 
> I'm out of here for this year. Of all the players, these two are the ones I did not want to see in the final 2.
> 
> See you all next year for BB9.


100%


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

GO D&D yea


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, I'm psyched that it's Dick and Danielle in the final 2, because they played the best game out of all of them. You may not like the way Dick played, but you can't argue that he DID play...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Well, I'm psyched that it's Dick and Danielle in the final 2, because they played the best game out of all of them. You may not like the way Dick played, but you can't argue that he DID play...


I sgree, He *did* play the game well and for that matter so did she (by using him). What disgusts me is that he was allowed to treat people they way he did. There was also obvious favorituism on the part of BB to make sure they would stay in the house. Perhaps I should blame myself for believing thr game would be fair and not rigged. And NO - I'm not simply talking about editing it to make people look good or bad.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

It's the first time ever my favorite two made it to the final 2 so I'm totally psyched. I really don't care who wins, but I'd prefer it to be Dick. I had to find somewhere that streamed CBS at 5pm because I HAD to watch the last round live. 

Just looking forward to Sunday and Tuesday now. I can relax a bit, Zach's gone!

Outwit, Outplay and Outlast.... whoops that's another game but the strategy is the same. I just hope the jury agrees that the final two are the two who played the game the best. It may have a large prize, but after all, it is just a game.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, I'm pretty bummed. Looks like the winner will be a Donato.
> 
> I'm out of here for this year. Of all the players, these two are the ones I did not want to see in the final 2.
> 
> See you all next year for BB9.


agreed...but whats the twist Julie refers to? I wish dick had been shown the door the first time he started his BS....and danielle just road his shirt tail. Too bad they didn't follow thru and break up the father/duaghter team.....rip off, team playing is all it was


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

sattec said:


> agreed...but whats the twist Julie refers to? I wish dick had been shown the door the first time he started his BS....and danielle just road his shirt tail. Too bad they didn't follow thru and break up the father/duaghter team.....rip off, team playing is all it was


It worked there the F2.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I think the idea each year seems to be that if you get to the final two sitting next to Danielle or Dick - both of whom are a little "shady" - you have a better chance of winning, as opposed to going up against a Jameka, etc...


You can't play this game to win and expect to stay a virgin. They both played to win, and guess what, they did!


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

dick and danny did win a lot of events, and when they needed a win, they got it. I won't take that away from them. I guess i hope the spin upsets their plans and I guess I would prefer danny gets it instead of dick, he played too rough in my book. Dick winning it all sets a bad example to our youth....if you saw bb/showtime afterhours, you saw what really went on, he was brutal ( and proud of it). What you saw on cbs was no where near the real way he played.....


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

sattec said:


> dick and danny did win a lot of events, and when they needed a win, they got it. I won't take that away from them. I guess i hope the spin upsets their plans and I guess I would prefer danny gets it instead of dick, he played too rough in my book. Dick winning it all sets a bad example to our youth....if you saw bb/showtime afterhours, you saw what really went on, he was brutal ( and proud of it). What you saw on cbs was no where near the real way he played.....


And if you saw the live feeds it was even worse.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> And if you saw the live feeds it was even worse.


I'd like to find out that dick cheated with a staff member and he gets dq'd...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

sattec said:


> I'd like to find out that dick cheated with a staff member and he gets dq'd...


They BOTH cheated, and with the help/blessing of BB.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You keep saying that, Sirshagg...what's your source?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

It's been seen/heard in the live feeds before BB turned them off to edit it out


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

jfuchtm said:


> You can't play this game to win and expect to stay a virgin. They both played to win, and guess what, they did!


I don't deny that at all... That post was in reference to the question of why the "house" always lets the strongest players stay, as opposed to giving them the boot early and letting the rest of the house duke it out for the win.

The fact of the matter is that in this game, in particular, the strongest players seem to also be the most abrasive... and so the house guests each year keep those players in thinking if they make it to the final 2 against them they have a better chance of winning.... Will was much more jovial in his needling of the other players, but he & dick have a similar "style" of play.... get under the other players skin at every opportunity...

In the end though, the jury tends to reward the better player, not the nicer player...

I think Zack said it best in his nomination speech when it comes to Dick.... "Your methods are HORRIBLE, but they work!"


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Once again, my R15 missed the entire first 30 minutes of the finale!


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Where was Danielle's B/F in the finale? 

I think being Nick's squeeze is worth $500K  I am giving up my orientation with that comment but oh well. Like me or don't like me.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

It matters not who won. I thouroughly enjoyed this series and at the end of the day it is only the entertainment value that matters. Roll on BB9


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> It's been seen/heard in the live feeds before BB turned them off to edit it out


What did they do to cheat that was seen in the live feeds?


----------

